# How to attach the valise to the 64 ruck?



## PaulD (16 Jul 2007)

I apologize if my search-fu is weak but how do you lash the issue valise to the 64 ruck?  I already have an ALICE frame, straps, and hip pad and am just waiting for a CP Gear 64 pack and A7A cargo straps to come in.  Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Yeoman (16 Jul 2007)

never done it with an alice frame. so I really don't know how to do it with that frame. I used an 82 pattern bag on an alice frame, but never a 64 pattern bag.
all I've ever done (once the straps were tied off to the frame of course) with the 64 frame was to just place the bag on top of the bag, and pull down on said a7a cargo straps.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jul 2007)

A7A straps are your friends.


----------



## Yrys (16 Jul 2007)

Civy comment : that seems interesting. Any pictures of the bags when together (found some of the straps in Google) ?


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Civy comment : that seems interesting. Any pictures of the bags when together (found some of the straps in Google) ?



You want pictures of my ruck?? 

I'll have to go to Gagetown and get it out of the garage!!  I'm currently in an _aerobics_ zone ...  !!  >


----------



## Yrys (16 Jul 2007)

I was thinking pictures of valise attach to a ruck. It may be akward for the head to have the valise
at the top of the ruck, and akward for the gravitational center of the body to have it at the base or back of the ruck,
so where does someone attach it ?


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I was thinking pictures of valise attach to a ruck. It may be akward for the head to have the valise
> at the top of the ruck, and akward for the gravitational center of the body to have it at the base or back of the ruck,
> so where does someone attach it ?



Actually, I prefer it up top. It's what I'm used to.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *Actually, I prefer it up top. It's what I'm used to.*



Pardon?!  >

 ;D


----------



## charlesm (16 Jul 2007)

The valise goes on top of the ruck.
Yes the the heavier stuff is higher on your back, but I personally find it easier to ruck like that.

Use the straps attached to the frame, underneath the bag and then over the valise.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Pardon?!  >
> 
> ;D



I should have known better.  

Shouldn't you be studying this evening??   ;D


----------



## Yrys (16 Jul 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Pardon?!



I don't understand your surprise, Journeyman . Armyvern seem fit enough, of mind (for her army  and army.ca jobs)
 and body (for the matress dance), to be able to be on top  ;D


----------



## PaulD (16 Jul 2007)

Quit horsin' around guys  ;D ;D


----------



## BernDawg (16 Jul 2007)

(Fingers in ears) LA LA LA!!!


----------



## TN2IC (16 Jul 2007)

Wooooooooooowwwwwwwww!!! I totally walked into something here... *zip I'm out of here*


LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA.....


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Jul 2007)

Somebody get the fire hose out for gawd's sake.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2007)

Let's get it back on track. It's a legitimate question that deserves proper answering, without all the clag..


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Jul 2007)

Truth!

And I would like to see some pictures as well.  I'm training for the Iron Man and have recently purchased a frame from the CPGear cats.  
I had planned to pay one of the local guys (local as in Pet of course) to rig it up but if one of you fine folks would like to break out the TOETS on this matter,

I'd be happy to save me some coinage.


----------



## Yeoman (17 Jul 2007)

seriously, stare at the bag, ruck, and straps on the bag.
feed a7a straps looped once around the frame at the bottom, tie off with a knot at the top. have it so that the metal part (sorry late nite right now for me, whatever it is called) is at the top of the frame. easier to tighten, and less likely to snap your frame (as I learned the hard way) when having that metal part at the bottom of the frame.
now you got a 64 pattern bag right? stare at it, now stare some more. see the straps on the back? stare at them, place on frame, stare again. should be able to figure out the rest 
it's a pretty simple concept really. I mean if I could figure it out on my own, I'm sure anyone could.
if you're using the 82 kidney pad, it's a bugger to get on unless you get an extra two inches sewn onto it.
though I personally was able to score one of them eryx missle padded carrier kidney straps. much better for the ironman (as I'm hoping to do my second one this year). might be a little harder for you to score one of them. but there's photography heavy duty belts out there that you can pick up for $80. I keep hearing you can get em at blacks. but anytime I asked about something like that, I got a blank stare *shrugs*
as for the 82 pattern strap/back pad thing. it's alrightish I suppose. I didn't like it because of the way it makes my upper back feel numb after a little while (ie hour three and you just want it to end) I picked up a seperate back pad and shoulder pad combo that the riggers made up for the jumpers when we bribe them. ask your unit mat tech if he could jimmy up something for you. or go and get ahold of riggermade on here. he's been making a bunch for people doing the ironman this year. anywho, mounting the 82 shoulder strap system, again stare. stare at straps, I'm sure you can figure it out. again blah blah, yeoman could blah blah, he can and he's stupid.


----------



## PaulD (17 Jul 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> seriously, stare at the bag, ruck, and straps on the bag.
> feed a7a straps looped once around the frame at the bottom, tie off with a knot at the top. have it so that the metal part (sorry late nite right now for me, whatever it is called) is at the top of the frame. easier to tighten, and less likely to snap your frame (as I learned the hard way) when having that metal part at the bottom of the frame.



Perfect, thanks guys!


----------



## BDTyre (29 Jul 2007)

Okay, I've seen guys do it two ways.

Way 1 has it so that the a7a straps go around both the 64 bag and the valise, so when tightened, they squish everything towards the centre of the frame.

Way 2 has it so the a7a straps only compress the valise (and whatever additional cargo you may have), but this leaves a lot of slack and a gap in between the valise and bag.

Is there a preferred method or whatever one finds practical/comfortable?


----------



## MikeL (29 Jul 2007)

Go with whats comfortable for you.


----------



## medaid (29 Jul 2007)

uh... I used common sense and I just looked at the picture on CPGear.... that's just me...


----------



## Yeoman (29 Jul 2007)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Okay, I've seen guys do it two ways.
> 
> Way 1 has it so that the a7a straps go around both the 64 bag and the valise, so when tightened, they squish everything towards the centre of the frame.
> 
> ...



unless you are jumping, then there's truly no need to have the bag as well strapped. though it does make the amount of space across your back a little bit smaller profile. which can make it a bit easier to carry. 60 pounds feels different when carrying it in in the 82 verison as opposed to the 64. feels lighter don't it?


----------



## BDTyre (30 Jul 2007)

Personally, I'd say 60 pounds is 60 pounds    But the waistbelt and straps I've got on my 64 make it a bit more bearable than what is on my 82.

Although I must admit the design of the 82 does come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jul 2007)

Funny, there's no discusion amongst those who've carried both rucks with a combat load

....only NDHQ types, and those who've only had to drag it off of the ML for a gruelling weekend, prefer the 82 to the 64


----------



## medaid (30 Jul 2007)

hey JM... Not fair  I'm not an NDHQ type, nor do I drag my ruck off of an ML... and I love my 64... with a passion...


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jul 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> *hey JM... Not fair  I'm not an NDHQ type, nor do I drag my ruck off of an ML... and I love my 64... with a passion... *


My point exactly; thanks  ;D  
Only the procurement types, and those who never actually have to hump a ruck*, prefer the 82.


* if you think sexual thoughts when you see the expression "humping a ruck," you have no dog in this fight. Please feel free to STFU


----------



## armyvern (30 Jul 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> My point exactly; thanks  ;D
> *Only the procurement types, * and those who never actually have to hump a ruck*, prefer the 82.



Ahem, I too love my 64. Take that back.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahem, I too love my 64. Take that back.


PM, questioning "humping", inbound   >
 ;D


----------



## medaid (30 Jul 2007)

LOL both JM and I love you too Vern, and I'm sure he will take it back after you smack him.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 Jul 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> LOL both JM and I love you too Vern, and I'm sure he will take it back after you smack him.  ;D



I do have a wicked right hook.  8)


----------



## Greymatters (30 Jul 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Funny, there's no discusion amongst those who've carried both rucks with a combat load ....only NDHQ types, and those who've only had to drag it off of the ML for a gruelling weekend, prefer the 82 to the 64.



Hands up those who have used both, with a full combat load...plus mortars?   

Prefer the old 64 myself, but putting the 82 pads onto the 64 was a bonus.


----------

